# Opinions please



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

???


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

compressus maybe


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

S. rhombeus


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> S. rhombeus


Thanks Exo

Can that be confirmed then?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thats a rhomb.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I agree, I think it appears to be S. rhombeus as well.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

My guess is a rhom.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Cheers guys


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Enlarging the photo i see bars. It may be Rhombeus but I'm sticking with Compressus on this one.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Enlarging the photo i see bars. It may be Rhombeus but I'm sticking with Compressus on this one.


The plot thickens!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Rhom


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

you need to get a clear side profile shot.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Could be a rhom... better pic please


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Looks like a young Rhom.


----------

